# Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück



## Skysnake (14. Juli 2012)

*Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Nachdem man zuletzt bei AMD einen 11% geringeren Umsatz für Q2 ankündigen musste, gibt es nun auch enttäuschende Zahlen zu Intels Ultrabooks zu hören.

Laut einem Interview von CNet.com mit dem IDC Analysten JayChou "Sei das Volumen nicht vorhanden, und werde auch weit unterhalb dem liegen, was Intel sich erhofft hatte". In Zahlen bedeutet das, dass "In der ersten Hälfte [von 2012] ungefähr 500.000 Ultrabooks weltweit versendet wurden" 

Für das gesamte Jahr 2013 äußert sich Chou wie folgt:" Wir erreichen möglicherweise eine Millionen [Ultrabooks] dieses Jahr. Die Zukunft liegt wirklich in 2013 und wie gut es mit Windows8 zusammen passt".

Zum Vergleich: Intel hatte zum Beginn des Jahres gesagt, das Ultrabooks 40% des Consumer-Laptop-Marktes einnehmen könnten. Da laut IDC für 2012 etwas 225 Millionen Laptops versendet würden, würde man nur einen Bruchteil dessen absetzen, was man sich erhofft hatte. Besonders hart treffen dürfte dies Intel, da Apple mit seinen MacBooks allein in diesem Quartal 2.8 Millionen Einheiten versendet hat, was sogar noch eine Steigerung im Vergleich zum selben Vorjahresquartal mit 2,75 Millionen Einheiten bedeutet.

Als Gründe für dieses Defizit der Ultrabooks nennt Chou, das "zu wenige Modelle den 700$ Preisrahmen erreicht hätten, und sowohl leichter als auch ein schneller reagierendes Betriebssystem wie Windows 8 benötigen würden".

Kurz um, Intels "Ultrabooks" scheinen sich nicht wie erhofft zu einem echten Kassenschlager zu entwickeln, mit dem man Apple unter druck setzen kann, sondern eher zu einem echten Sorgenkind. 

Quelle: 
MacBook win, ultrabook fail: Numbers not good, says analyst | Business Tech - CNET News


----------



## Shadow Complex (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Naja wessen Prozessoren und Chipsätze stecken denn in den Macbooks. So dramatisch seh ich das dann irgendwie nicht. Und 40% des Consumer-Market sind sehr utopisch für ein Premiumprodukt. Also preislich betrachtet Premium, von den Vorzügen eines Ultrabooks profitiert ja nicht jeder. Ob das Ding jetzt 3 oder 2 cm dick ist erhöht den Nutzfaktor nicht maßgeblich.


----------



## Nuallan (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ich frage mich immer noch welchen Markt diese Dinger überhaupt bedienen sollen. Die dachten wohl ein Produkt namens Ultrabook verkauft sich von selber, so wie einst das Netbook. Tja, falsch gedacht.


----------



## L-man (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

mich wundert das nicht besonders. Was soll ich mit einem Teil der einen I5 oder I7 Prozessor drin hat aber quasi null Grafikleistung?


----------



## max00 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Die interessanten Ultrabooks liegen für mich in einem preislichen Bereich, den ich für ein Notebook nicht (mehr) in Betracht ziehe (>1000€).
Ansonsten finde ich Ultrabooks immer noch extrem genial und vor allem für den mobilen Einsatz ideal.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Das Hauptproblem ist und bleibt der Preis. Technisch fände ich so ein Teil schon genial, da ich aber kein Desktop-Replacement suche, sehe ich es nicht ein für ein Notebook mehr als 500€ hinzublättern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Da wird Win8 auch nicht viel helfen. Bei einem Preis von 6-700€ würde die Sache schon anders aussehen, aber 1000€ sind einfach zu viel.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



L-man schrieb:


> mich wundert das nicht besonders. Was soll ich mit einem Teil der einen I5 oder I7 Prozessor drin hat aber quasi null Grafikleistung?


 
Ganz einfach - Arbeiten  (wenn nicht gerade Grafikintensiv) 

Ich nutze ein 11" MacBook Air zum Schreiben, Coden, Fotos verwalten und teilweise bearbeiten und natürlich zum surfen. Zusammen mit OSX gibt es nichts angenehmeres. Ich bin absolut kein Apple Fanboy, hatte vorher ein Sony Vaio in 13" (mit schnellerem i5 als im MacBook, höherer Grafikleistung und ebenfalls SSD) dennoch fühlt das MacBook "runder" an. Das Zusammenspiel von Hardware und Software ist halt einfach unübertroffen.


----------



## TempestX1 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Eben. MAC OS X ist genau auf die Hardware abgestimmt während Microsofts Windows eher so ein für einigermasen zusammengeschustertes Systeme ist welches auf mehreren Geräten läuft und damit auch an Performance verlieren weil es eben für mehrere Systeme angepasst werden muss.
Wenn ein "Ultrabook" dann eben eins von Apple ansonsten normale Notebooks mit Windows oder Linux (welches je nach Distribution sogar noch auf Pentium 2 Notebooks hervorragend läuft im Gegensatz zu Windows 7).


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Da wird Win8 auch nicht viel helfen. Bei einem Preis von 6-700€ würde die Sache schon anders aussehen, aber 1000€ sind einfach zu viel.



Mir leuchtet auch nicht ein, wieso da Win 8 die Verkaufszahlen ankurbeln sollte. Es muss sich erst mal zeigen wie dieses "App OS" überhaupt ankommt. 
Ein Ultrabook ist einfach teuer. So teure Gerät verkaufen sich wohl nur, wenn ein abgekauter Apfel drauf ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Anscheinend sind ja Modelle mit Touchscreen geplant und da hat Win8 natürlich zur Abwechslung mal eine Daseinsberechtigung. 
Nur wären mir dann 1000€ immer noch zu teuer. Ist ja kein Apfel drauf.


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ich find diese ULV`s für den Preis nicht angemessen.
Das Gehäuse und die Verarbeitung sind wirklich klasse, aber wer kauft sich um >1000€ einen 1,7GHz i7?
Da find ich einen "normalen" mobilen 2,3GHz i5 wo der Turbo auch vernünftig funktioniert viel sinnvoller.


----------



## L-man (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - Arbeiten  (wenn nicht gerade Grafikintensiv)
> 
> Ich nutze ein 11" MacBook Air zum Schreiben, Coden, Fotos verwalten und teilweise bearbeiten und natürlich zum surfen. Zusammen mit OSX gibt es nichts angenehmeres. Ich bin absolut kein Apple Fanboy, hatte vorher ein Sony Vaio in 13" (mit schnellerem i5 als im MacBook, höherer Grafikleistung und ebenfalls SSD) dennoch fühlt das MacBook "runder" an. Das Zusammenspiel von Hardware und Software ist halt einfach unübertroffen.


 
genau das ist es. Zum arbeiten braucht es keinen I5 oder I7 ein I3 reicht völlig wenn sowieso keine Grafikleistung vorhanden ist, das würde bei gleicher ARbeitsgeschwindigkeit den Preis senken und die Akkulaufzeit weiter verlängern. Warum das nicht gemacht wird kann ich mir nur aus Marketinggründen erklären wie bei den guten Komplettrechnern (Grafikkarten mit 35GB DDR1 Ram usw)


----------



## Mashed (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ich spreche vermutlich nicht für die Allgemeinheit, aber was mich davon abhält, so ein Teil zu kaufen:

1) Windows vorinstalliert - auf einem Premium-Gerät hätte ich lieber ein brauchbares System. Bitte keinen OS-Flame, aber bei Preisen teilweise über 1000€ ist es wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, dem Benutzer die Wahl zu überlassen.
2) Die mickrige Auflösung(wenige Ausnahmen). Klar sind die Dinger zwischen 13 und 15 Zoll groß, aber 1366x768? Wollen sie die Teile jetzt mit Premium-Image verkaufen oder nicht? 1600x900 sollte bei 13" auch drin sein.
3) TN-Panels(wieder wenige Ausnahmen). Ultrabooks sind auf ein stylisches Look&Feel ausgelegt. An der Displayqualität zu sparen, ist keine gute Idee. IPS wäre sehr wünschenswert(habe seit ein paar Monaten einen IPS-Monitor, und sage nur nie wieder TN). Dass die kürzeren Reaktionszeiten für Gaming bemerkbar besser sind, halte ich persönlich für Einbildung, aber für Spiele reicht die Grafikleistung ohnehin kaum aus.(HD4000 ist etwas unter dem Konsolenniveau)

Der Preis an sich stört mich weniger, solange das Gerät dafür keine Wünsche offen lässt. Und Ultrabooks haben in meinen Augen noch ein paar Kritikpunkte.


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Was hindert dich daran ein anderes Betriebssystem zu installieren?
Es gibt doch genug Ultrabooks mit einer höheren Auflösung:
ultrabook in Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 13", Display-Auflösung: 1600x900/1920x1080 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ich mein, wenn man die Erwartungen von vorn herein zu hoch ansetzt, dann ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn diese nicht erfüllt werden. Intel war da einfach viel zu optimistisch, was die Verkaufszahlen anbelangt.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Juli 2012)

Selbst mein 11"-Gerät hat eine native Auflösung von 1366x768 - die gleiche Auflösung hatte mein 13" Sony vaio...


----------



## Spinal (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ich denke, die Apple Laptops sind gar nicht mal nur wegen dem Mac OS so beliebt, sondern auch wegen des Designs. Und da kommt eigentlich kein anderer Hersteller mit. Ich habe selber kein einziges Apple Produkt und bin sicher kein Fan, aber gerade die Notebooks sind in meinen Augen einfach angenehmer. Das Touchpad ist ein richtiger Maus Ersatz und keine Behelfslösung. Das Gehäuse wirkt hochwertig und sieht spitze aus. Tastatur und Display sind auch auf hohem Niveau. Damit macht es einfach Spaß zu arbeiten. Und wenn man das Teil einfach auf dem Schreibtisch liegen lässt, sieht es immernoch gut aus 
Das haben andere Hersteller bisher einfach so nicht hinbekommen, rufen aber ähnliche Preise auf. Da wunderts mich nicht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Juli 2012)

Spinal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die Apple Laptops sind gar nicht mal nur wegen dem Mac OS so beliebt, sondern auch wegen des Designs. Und da kommt eigentlich kein anderer Hersteller mit. Ich habe selber kein einziges Apple Produkt und bin sicher kein Fan, aber gerade die Notebooks sind in meinen Augen einfach angenehmer. Das Touchpad ist ein richtiger Maus Ersatz und keine Behelfslösung. Das Gehäuse wirkt hochwertig und sieht spitze aus. Tastatur und Display sind auch auf hohem Niveau. Damit macht es einfach Spaß zu arbeiten. Und wenn man das Teil einfach auf dem Schreibtisch liegen lässt, sieht es immernoch gut aus
> Das haben andere Hersteller bisher einfach so nicht hinbekommen, rufen aber ähnliche Preise auf. Da wunderts mich nicht.
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Da muss ich absolut zustimmen - oft erwisch ich mich selbst dabei wie ich, trotz das eine Maus neben mir liegt, einfach das Touchpad verwende. Durch die Gesten und die Größe des Touchpads ist es einfach verdammt angenehm. 

Oft wird halt einfach nur der Preis im Vergleich zur Hardware gesehen - der ist nicht angemessen, keine Frage. Allerdings wird damit das OS und sämtliche mitgelieferte Software (die man im Vergleich zu 98% der mitgelieferten Software auf einem Windows-Rechner) auch verwenden kann, auch bezahlt wird. Genauso wie sämtliche Design-Patente,....

Ultrabooks sind definitiv Interessant für Menschen die bereit sind Performance ein Stück weit zugunsten von Mobilität zu opfern.

Doch viele erwarten für die rund 1000€ halt einfach einen vollwertigen Desktop-Ersatz mit vergleichbarer Leistung und diese Fehlinterpretation gepaart mit mangelnder Information der in Frage kommenden Käuferschicht führten zu eher ernüchternden Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mir leuchtet auch nicht ein, wieso da Win 8 die Verkaufszahlen ankurbeln sollte. Es muss sich erst mal zeigen wie dieses "App OS" überhaupt ankommt.
> Ein Ultrabook ist einfach teuer. So teure Gerät verkaufen sich wohl nur, wenn ein abgekauter Apfel drauf ist.


 
Ganz einfach. Microsoft wird eine riesen Werbecampagne starten, ich glaube mit einem Budget von 500 Mio Dollar und das wird sich auch positiv auf die Hardwareabsätze auswirken.

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ich finde, das Problem liegt auch am Preis bzw. die dafür gebotene Qualität. Ultrabooks sind entweder vollkommen overprized (Premiumteile von Asus und Dell) oder fühlen sich total billig an (Knarzende Acer oder der Toshiba, wo man die Displayecke mit einem Finger fast abknicken kann). Die am meisten Überzeugenden sind immer noch die Asus Zenbooks. Die Diskussion Mac vs. PC brauchen wir hier nicht anfangen, das sind teils unterschiedliche Zielgruppen und man möchte die Argumente des Gegenübers sowieso nicht verstehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ein Zenbook in schwarz wäre mir aber lieber als ein MacBook Air.


----------



## TempestX1 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Microsoft wird eine riesen Werbecampagne starten, ich glaube mit einem Budget von 500 Mio Dollar und das wird sich auch positiv auf die Hardwareabsätze auswirken.


Ja. Wegen inkompatiblen Treiber darf man sich dann neue Hardware kaufen (Sorry aber wir Supporten mit Drucker X und Gadged Y nur Vista und 7. Greifen sie doch direkt zu unserem neuen tollen Drucker X² und Gadged Y². Das ist eh besser.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Wundert mich nicht im geringsten, ich halte das Konzept eines auf teufel komm raus möglichst flachen Notebooks für völlig verfehlt.


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ein 13 Zoll Display ist mir viel zu klein, und ohne Ziffernblock ist das Arbeiten oft ein Krampf. Und dadurch das auch kaum Schnittstellen vorhanden sind fliegen die Teile für mich gleich raus, mir ist es egal ob das Notebook 2 oder 0.5 cm dick ist.


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Wundert mich nicht wirklich das die Dinger sich nicht verkaufen bei dem Preis.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find diese ULV`s für den Preis nicht angemessen.
> Das Gehäuse und die Verarbeitung sind wirklich klasse, aber wer kauft sich um >1000€ einen 1,7GHz i7?
> Da find ich einen "normalen" mobilen 2,3GHz i5 wo der Turbo auch vernünftig funktioniert viel sinnvoller.



Da ist die Akkulaufzeit aber zum in-die-Tonne-treten. Die ULVs machen mMn nach schon viel Sinn, weil ich einfach die Schnauze voll davon hab, n Ladekabel extra mit zu schleppen und permanent nach ner Steckdose zu gieren. Deswegen werde ich mir ein 15,0" Samsung Series 9 kaufen. Das better-than-any-Ultrabook... 

Abseits davon finde ich Ultrabooks durchaus gelungen, bloß verstehe ich nicht, dass alle nur bis 13" gehen. 14,5-15", ULV-Core i5/7, 55-60 Wh-Akku, SSD, 8 GB ram, 1600*900 px, matt. Das ist perfekt - aber halt auch teuer. Man kann derartige Geräte nunmal nicht auf 650€ kloppen, da müsste man zu viele Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## seltsam (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Bei den übermäßigen Preisen und der mehr als schlechten Leistung, seh Ich da keine Überraschung.
Ist so , als würde Ich einen kaugummi für 100 € verkaufen wollen.


----------



## CyrussM (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Kann auch etwas an den Lieferzeiten liegen, ich warte schon solange auf mein Asus zenbook UX31a das ich schon denk das ding ist veraltet wenn ichs endlich mal in Händen halte 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das UX31a sehr gut, klar ist es nur nen Mobiler Office PC, aber grade das ist der Grund warum ich einen möchte. 

13,3" IPS Panel, 1920 x 1080px, i7 1.9 ghz, SSD 256 GB sind Daten die mir schon gefallen. Das einzige was ich mich wirklich frage, warum muss ich das schöne design des Zenbooks zerstören, durch nen schnöden UMTS Stick? Warum gibts in der Preisklasse keine Zenbook mit nem GSM Slot? Unverständlich ^^


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

CyrussM schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch etwas an den Lieferzeiten liegen, ich warte schon solange auf mein Asus zenbook UX31a das ich schon denk das ding ist veraltet wenn ichs endlich mal in Händen halte
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt mir das UX31a sehr gut, klar ist es nur nen Mobiler Office PC, aber grade das ist der Grund warum ich einen möchte.
> 
> 13,3" IPS Panel, 1920 x 1080px, i7 1.9 ghz, SSD 256 GB sind Daten die mir schon gefallen. Das einzige was ich mich wirklich frage, warum muss ich das schöne design des Zenbooks zerstören, durch nen schnöden UMTS Stick? Warum gibts in der Preisklasse keine Zenbook mit nem GSM Slot? Unverständlich ^^



Was mir bei der Flut an Ultrabooks auch nicht passt: Warum immer nur 4 GB RAM? That sucks.


----------



## msimpr (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Die sollten die Preise auf Netbookniveu drücken und es dann nochmal versuchen


----------



## christian.pitt (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Skysnake schrieb:


> (...) Besonders hart treffen dürfte dies Intel, da Apple mit seinen MacBooks allein in diesem Quartal 2.8 Millionen Einheiten versendet hat, was sogar noch eine Steigerung im Vergleich zum selben Vorjahresquartal mit 2,75 Millionen Einheiten bedeutet. (...)


 
wieso sollte es intel besonders hart treffen, wenn sie cpu-produzierender hersteller von apple sind? (für den pc-markt)


----------



## Skysnake (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

weil sie damit ein Scheitern ihres Vorhabens akzeptieren müssen?

Zudem werden sie mit ner CPU für Apple wohl (deutlich) weniger verdienen als mit ner CPU für ein "Ultrabook"


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



ile schrieb:


> Da ist die Akkulaufzeit aber zum in-die-Tonne-treten. Die ULVs machen mMn nach schon viel Sinn, weil ich einfach die Schnauze voll davon hab, n Ladekabel extra mit zu schleppen und permanent nach ner Steckdose zu gieren. Deswegen werde ich mir ein 15,0" Samsung Series 9 kaufen. Das better-than-any-Ultrabook...


 
Das mit der Akkulaufzeit stimmt. Ich hab jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen mein Ultrabook (MB Air) und der Akku hält den ganzen Tag, das Gerät ist super leicht und die Performance ist auf Desktop-Niveau. Der einzige Nachteil war der Kaufpreis. Für jedes Gramm Gewicht habe ich einen Euro bezahlt  .


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Akkulaufzeit stimmt. Ich hab jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen mein Ultrabook (MB Air) und der Akku hält den ganzen Tag, das Gerät ist super leicht und die Performance ist auf Desktop-Niveau. Der einzige Nachteil war der Kaufpreis. Für jedes Gramm Gewicht habe ich einen Euro bezahlt  .



Ja, so siehts aus.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Bei den Preisen? Wundert mich nicht. Ich hab mein Netbook auch schon seit nem Jahr abgeschafft. Kann ich alles mit dem Smartphone erledigen. Lediglich das Tippen geht halt nicht so schnell. Für was also ein "Ultrabook"...


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Preiswerte Ultrabooks werden sicher kommen, Intel hat ja die Bedingung für den Namen schon mehrmals aufgeweicht.
Allerdings wird mit dem niedrigeren Preis auch sicher das Alu durch Kunststoff ersetzt.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Preiswerte Ultrabooks werden sicher kommen, Intel hat ja die Bedingung für den Namen schon mehrmals aufgeweicht.
> Allerdings wird mit dem niedrigeren Preis auch sicher das Alu durch Kunststoff ersetzt.



Bloß weicht Intel nach und nach auch den Qualitätsanspruch, den man an ein Ultrabook hat, auf. Bald ist diese Marke kaum noch was wert.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Konnte den Hype und das Produkt von Anfang an nicht verstehen. Dann lieber ein normales Notebook bei dem ich aber nicht unnötig dafür bezahle das es ein paar Millimeter flacher ist.
Zudem hat das neue Macbook Pro eben das Retina Display. Punkt für Apple.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Auf 15" merkt man keinen Unterschied zwischen 1920x1080 und 2880x1800.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ich würde sagen das ist Ansichtsache. Ich mag hohe bis extrem hohe Auflösungen, vor allem je kleiner das Display ist.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte den Hype und das Produkt von Anfang an nicht verstehen. Dann lieber ein normales Notebook bei dem ich aber nicht unnötig dafür bezahle das es ein paar Millimeter flacher ist.
> Zudem hat das neue Macbook Pro eben das Retina Display. Punkt für Apple.



Ich brauche das dünne Gehäuse, da mir alles über 1,7 kg unterwegs zu schwer ist. Dafür Zahl ich auch gerne mehr (1500 für ein Samsung Series 9 15", das aber offiziell kein Ultrabook ist, da zu teuer... ) 

By the way: Punkt für Apple bei 2300 € ?


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Für das Display, nicht für den Preis 
Bei mir ist eh Apfelfreie Zone, ich hoffe eher auf eine Trendwirkung.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Display, nicht für den Preis
> Bei mir ist eh Apfelfreie Zone, ich hoffe eher auf eine Trendwirkung.



Ach so. Mir reichen 1600*900 ( so ne mega-Auflösung zieht mMn viel zu viel Strom, was der Akkulaufzeit wieder extrem schädlich ist, für mich ist also der Disnutzen weitaus größer als der Nutzen, so dass ich gegen derartig hohe Auflösungen bin. Das ist aber natürlich Präferenzen-abhängig...

Leicht und ausdauernd solle sein, in das Konzept passt ne Megaauflosumg nicht rein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



ile schrieb:


> By the way: Punkt für Apple bei 2300 € ?


 
Es gibt auch MBPs ohne Retina Display für kleineres Geld.
Aber wer professionell ein Notebook mobil einsetzt, ist mit den Ultra Books egal welchens Herstellers ganz gut bedient.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch MBPs ohne Retina Display für kleineres Geld.
> Aber wer professionell ein Notebook mobil einsetzt, ist mit den Ultra Books egal welchens Herstellers ganz gut bedient.



Ja, bloß ging es nur um das Retinamodell und sonst nix.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



ile schrieb:


> Ja, bloß ging es nur um das Retinamodell und sonst nix.


 
Ich dachte es geht hier um UltraBooks?


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte es geht hier um UltraBooks?



Er meinte: Punkt für Apple wegen des Retinadisplays. Da das Retinateil aber sauteuer ist meine Nachfrage. Dass du mir dann erzählst, dass es auch günstigere Macbooks (ohne retina) gibt, passt deswegen überhaupt nicht, da wir über diese MacBooks gar nicht geredet haben.


----------



## Spinal (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Abductee schrieb:


> Auf 15" merkt man keinen Unterschied zwischen 1920x1080 und 2880x1800.


 
Bei Handys kann man recht deutlich auch von etwas weiterer Entfernung den Unterschied von 200 ppi zu 300 ppi sehen. Denke das sollte bei Monitoren nicht anders sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



ile schrieb:


> Ach so. Mir reichen 1600*900 ( so ne mega-Auflösung zieht mMn viel zu viel Strom, was der Akkulaufzeit wieder extrem schädlich ist, für mich ist also der Disnutzen weitaus größer als der Nutzen, so dass ich gegen derartig hohe Auflösungen bin. Das ist aber natürlich Präferenzen-abhängig...
> Leicht und ausdauernd solle sein, in das Konzept passt ne Megaauflosumg nicht rein.



Also nach mittlerweile 2 Tagen MB Pro Retina kann ich sagen, dass das so nicht stimmt.
Beim "normalen" Arbeiten (Photoshop, Pages etc.) und Surfen ist die Akku-Laufzeit des MacBooks tadellos. Rund 6h Laufzeit sind problemlos drin.
Erst wenn man rechenintensive Sachen macht, wie z.B. Videos rendern, muss man natürlich deutlich schneller wieder an die Dose.
Ein i7 plus dedizierter Nvidia-Grafik und Riesenauflösung bei nur 2Kg Gewicht und ~6h Laufzeit sind schon ordentliche Zahlen, wie ich finde.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Das liegt dann denke ich aber weniger an der Auflösung des Displays sondern eher an der benötigten CPU Leistung.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das liegt dann denke ich aber weniger an der Auflösung des Displays sondern eher an der benötigten CPU Leistung.



Ja klar, da hast du recht.
Ich wollte damit sagen, dass das Display beim MB Pro sich gar nicht mal so extrem auf die Laufzeit auswirkt.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach mittlerweile 2 Tagen MB Pro Retina kann ich sagen, dass das so nicht stimmt.
> Beim "normalen" Arbeiten (Photoshop, Pages etc.) und Surfen ist die Akku-Laufzeit des MacBooks tadellos. Rund 6h Laufzeit sind problemlos drin.
> Erst wenn man rechenintensive Sachen macht, wie z.B. Videos rendern, muss man natürlich deutlich schneller wieder an die Dose.
> Ein i7 plus dedizierter Nvidia-Grafik und Riesenauflösung bei nur 2Kg Gewicht und ~6h Laufzeit sind schon ordentliche Zahlen, wie ich finde.



Richtig. Das ist (verdammt) ordentlich. Liegt aber am extrem fetten und ebenso hundsteuren Akku mit 95 Wh. Und 2 kg ist mir zu schwer. Da finde ich das Konzept das Series 9 gelungener. Ist aber nur meine Meinung, hier grhts wirklich nur darum, was einem lieber ist. Und die Laufzeit unter mittlerer bis hoher Last deines mb ist sehr deutlich schlechter ist als die eines Series 9 mit ULV-Dualcore & hd 4000. Im idle ist der Unterschied nicht groß. Dafür hast du viel mehr Performance.

Nur die Sache mit dem fettgeklebten Akku geht mMn gar nicht, sowas müsste verboten werden...


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Gibts eigentlich für irgendein Ultrabook eine Dockingstation oder Portreplikator?


----------



## AeroX (15. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich für irgendein Ultrabook eine Dockingstation oder Portreplikator?



Für macbooks gibt's eine dockingsstation ja


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Meinst du sowas hier?
Landingzone: Dockingstation für das Macbook Air - Golem.de
Docking Stations by Olympic Controls Corp./ BookEndz
Henge Docks

Das ist im Vergleich zu den Dockinglösungen von den Thinkpads oder HP Pro/Elitebooks irgendwie schwach gelöst.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



ile schrieb:


> Nur die Sache mit dem fettgeklebten Akku geht mMn gar nicht, sowas müsste verboten werden...



Da gebe ich dir recht. Das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.

-----

Zum Thema Ultrabooks:
Ich mag das Konzept der leichten, flachen Notebooks, egal ob sie Ultrabook oder MacBook Air heißen. Sie sind sehr, sehr gute, alltägliche Begleiter, die für eine Vielzahl von Anwendungen absolut ausreichen.
Deswegen finde ich es schade, dass das Konzept (außer von den Apple Käufern ) nicht so recht angenommen wird. Leider, und das wird auch aus den Kommentaren hier deutlich, sind die wenigsten Leute  bereit dazu, entsprechend dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist im Vergleich zu den Dockinglösungen von den Thinkpads oder HP Pro/Elitebooks irgendwie schwach gelöst.


 
Klassiche Dockingstations sind bei MBAir nicht machbar, da kein Platz für den Connector ist.


----------



## ile (16. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gebe ich dir recht. Das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Ja, schade in der Tat.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Konnte den Hype und das Produkt von Anfang an nicht verstehen. Dann lieber ein normales Notebook bei dem ich aber nicht unnötig dafür bezahle das es ein paar Millimeter flacher ist.
> Zudem hat das neue Macbook Pro eben das Retina Display. Punkt für Apple.


 Intel hätte sich einfach nur nicht so auf die Dicke einschießen müssen, sondern auf Gewicht und Laufzeit, sowie ein ordentliches (nicht Retina und so was) Display wert legen sollen. Dazu ne mittlere SSD mit 128GB oder so, und die Dinger wären um einiges billiger gewesen.

Intel wollte einfach zu viel. 1,5-2,5kG wären wohl durchaus ok gewesen. Dazu nicht all uz groß, so bis 15" und eben auch nicht die mörder LEistung, sondern ne vernünftige iGPU mit nem ordentlichen Dual-Core oder Quad. 

Halt das man alle alltäglichen Arbeiten, außer zocken darauf erledigen kann. Von mir aus auch Videobearbeitung usw. nur eben nicht auf maximale leistung ausgelegt, sondern das es halt mit (deutlichen) Abstrichen möglich ist. Dazu halt nicht teuerer als 700€ und gut wäre gewesen.

Mit ist es z.B. scheis egal, ob das Ding jetzt 1cm oder 3cm dick ist. Hauptsache nicht schwer und vernünftige Hardware, damit ich darauf programmieren, surfen usw. kann.

Fürs zocken gibts eh den Desktop, oder halt das Schlaptop, aber zum arbeiten will ich nen leichtes Gerät, das ne lange Akkulaufzeit hat, damit ich unabhängig von der Steckdose bin. Und zu teuer sollte es auch nicht sein. 400-500€ sind optimal. Da kann man dann auch eher in 2-4 Jahren mal wieder nen neues kaufen, weils eben nicht so teuer ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Durch die geringe Dicke wollte man eben irgendwelche besonderen Designheinis auf sich aufmerksam machen. Alles für die Katz imo.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leider, und das wird auch aus den Kommentaren hier deutlich, sind die wenigsten Leute  bereit dazu, entsprechend dafür zu bezahlen.


 
Wer ist denn noch bereit fuer Qualitaet Geld auszugeben. Egal in welcher Sparte.
Uns wurde doch beigebracht das Geiz geil ist. Aber das uns so eine Einstellung einholen wird, daran wird nicht gedacht.
Wer etwas kauft, meist nur auf den Preis achtet, kauft oft zwei mal. Ist im Endeffekt teurer als einmal richtig anschaffen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Ultrabooks:
> Ich mag das Konzept der leichten, flachen Notebooks, egal ob sie Ultrabook oder MacBook Air heißen. Sie sind sehr, sehr gute, alltägliche Begleiter, die für eine Vielzahl von Anwendungen absolut ausreichen.
> Deswegen finde ich es schade, dass das Konzept (außer von den Apple Käufern ) nicht so recht angenommen wird. Leider, und das wird auch aus den Kommentaren hier deutlich, sind die wenigsten Leute  bereit dazu, entsprechend dafür zu bezahlen.


 
Ich mag das Konzept auch, ich bin sogar begeistert davon - das ändert leider nichts daran dass ich ein armer Student mit sehr schmalem Geldbeutel bin


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Ein schmales Design dürfte wohl fast jedem zusagen, nur fehlt da imo noch die richtige Preissparte.
Ich finde auch das Qualität eben seinen Preis haben sollte, aber ein Notebook ist ja nur sekundär neben meinem PC, und dafür stehen keine ~2000€ zur Verfügung.


----------



## ile (16. Juli 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Intel hätte sich einfach nur nicht so auf die Dicke einschießen müssen, sondern auf Gewicht und Laufzeit, sowie ein ordentliches (nicht Retina und so was) Display wert legen sollen. Dazu ne mittlere SSD mit 128GB oder so, und die Dinger wären um einiges billiger gewesen.
> 
> Intel wollte einfach zu viel. 1,5-2,5kG wären wohl durchaus ok gewesen. Dazu nicht all uz groß, so bis 15" und eben auch nicht die mörder LEistung, sondern ne vernünftige iGPU mit nem ordentlichen Dual-Core oder Quad.
> 
> ...



Ist aber auch nicht ganz richtig.

Gute Laufzeit (ohne permanenten Idlebetrieb) ist bei nem x86-Sytem nur mit ULV-CPU und igpu möglich in Verbund mit einem vernünftigen Akku. Würdest du einen Standardvoltage-Quadcore nehmen, muss der Akku um EINIGES größer sein (siehe MacBook Pro Retina), um halbwegs vernünftige Laufzeiten zu bieten (selbst mit 95 Wh hat das MacBook Pro Retina unter Last keine Chance gegen ein MacBook Air). Was meinst du, wie viel das kostet? Deutlich mehr als der Aufpreis für die ULV-Cpu und die Material- und somit Kosteneinsparungen durch dünne Gehäuse. Das wünschen sich viele, ist aber eben nicht umsetzbar; solche Teile würden wohl eher teurer als Ultrabooks sein. Und was verstehst du unter nem ordentlichen Display? Auch diese Komponente treibt den Preis ratzfatz auf über 1000€, wenns kein billiges 1366*768-TN-Panel sein soll.

Das Hauptproblem, das ich sehe, ist, dass Intel einfach zu hohe Preise für ihre CPUs verlangt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ein schmales Design dürfte wohl fast jedem zusagen, nur fehlt da imo noch die richtige Preissparte.
> Ich finde auch das Qualität eben seinen Preis haben sollte, aber ein Notebook ist ja nur sekundär neben meinem PC, und dafür stehen keine ~2000€ zur Verfügung.


 
Meine Rede.


----------



## Magic12345 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Hey, das war doch zu erwarten. 

1. Ultrabooks sind als "Windows PC" viel zu teuer. (Windows PC = billig, hat sich seit Jahren im Kopf der Käufer festgesetzt! Warum nun 800 EUR und mehr zahlen? Da kann man gleich einen Apple kaufen und hat auf lange Sicht mehr davon.)

2. Apple ist hier der Platzhirsch, wer will denen denn an den Karren pi**en?

3. Die UMPC's (Ultra Mobile PC's) sind doch auch grandios gefloppt, warum soll eine Umbenennung in Ultrabook und ein leicht anderes Design nun Abhilfe schaffen?!


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Magic12345 schrieb:


> 2. Apple ist hier der Platzhirsch, wer will denen denn an den Karren pi**en?



Wäre ja schlecht wenn man ein solches Unterfangen von vorn herein aufgeben würde. 
Im Grunde könnte die Konkurrenz ebenso schönes Design mit aktueller HW verbauen, und dabei einen attraktiveren Preis anschlagen (man lässt eben den Bonusaufschlag der den Namen Apple trägt weg).


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*

Den Bonusaufschlag könnten sie dann auch bei Sony Vaio weg lassen. 
Mittlerweile nervt es mich, dass ich mir damals keines gekauft habe und mich für das ASUS U3S entschieden habe.


----------



## Spinal (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wer ist denn noch bereit fuer Qualitaet Geld auszugeben. Egal in welcher Sparte.
> Uns wurde doch beigebracht das Geiz geil ist. Aber das uns so eine Einstellung einholen wird, daran wird nicht gedacht.
> Wer etwas kauft, meist nur auf den Preis achtet, kauft oft zwei mal. Ist im Endeffekt teurer als einmal richtig anschaffen.




Es gibt noch Leute, die für Qualität Geld ausgeben (wollen). Sieht man ja an Apple. Nachteile hin, Vorteile her, die Produkte sind immer von hoher Qualität, was man auch fühlt und sieht. Nur dummerweise bekommt man für sein Geld heute nicht immer Qualität. Denn viele Hersteller versuchen über ihren Namen und nicht über Qualität ihre Produkte zu verkaufen. Ich bin da neulich erst mit einem Teufel Subwoofer mehr oder minder auf die Nase gefallen.
Den Spruch, wer billig kauft, kauft oft zweimal bewahrheitet sich wirklich oft.

Aber zurück zum Thema, ich finde auch, Intel packt die Ultrabook Geschichte falsch an. Man hätte auch wert auf andere Dinge legen müssen. Verwendete Materialien, Verwindungsfestigkeit, Display, Tastatur und touchpad. Denn so ein mobiles Gerät muss mehr aushalten können als ein Desktop(ersatz). Dazu kann/will ich an vielen Orten keine Maus benutzen, deshalb muss das touchpad gut funktionieren. Es ist deutlich angenehmer und wirkt sich auch enorm auf den Gesamteindruck aus, wenn man ein gutes Display vor sich hat. Sieht man auch deutlich an Handys, das erste was passiert, man schaut aufs Display (bei Handys natürlich auch ein wichtigerer Faktor). Auch sitzt man ja hin und wieder an sonnigen Plätzen, weshalb ein gutes Display wichtig ist.
Solche Dinge erhöhen für mich die Nutzbarkeit mobiler Geräte.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Magic12345 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> ... Im Grunde könnte die Konkurrenz ebenso schönes Design mit aktueller HW verbauen, und dabei einen attraktiveren Preis anschlagen (man lässt eben den Bonusaufschlag der den Namen Apple trägt weg).



Ja, gute Idee, macht aber keiner, bzw. kann offensichtlich keiner! Und die Kunden wollen die aktuellen Ultrabooks einfach nicht.

Es ist nicht nur der Name Apple für den man zahlt, ein weitverbreiteter Irrglaube! Es ist auch das Betriebssystem, das gute Zusammenspiel der Komponenten mit der Software, keine Abstürze, ständige Nerv-Meldungen vom Betriebssystem und Software wegen Updates ... es kommt einiges zusammen.

Ich kenne einige Leute, die entweder schon seit langem auf Apple Rechner schwören oder vom PC zum Apple gewechselt sind. Ich kenne aber gleichzeitig keinen, der vom Apple zum PC gewechselt ist! Denkt mal darüber nach!


----------



## Namaker (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ultrabooks bleiben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück*



Abductee schrieb:


> Auf 15" merkt man keinen Unterschied zwischen 1920x1080 und 2880x1800.


 Naja doch: 1920·1080 ist 16:9, 2880·1800 ist 16:10. Und 16:9 ist Müll


----------

